# Strauchkastanie



## pema (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal unsere Strauchkastanie (Aesculus parviflora) in vollem Blütenschmuck zeigen. Dieses Jahr blüht sie besonders schön...wahrscheinlich wegen des subtrophischen Klimas, das es seit neuestem im Ruhrgebiet gibt

petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (15. Juli 2012)

Wow - die sieht ja wunderschön aus ! Noch nie so einen Busch gesehen. Wie alt ist er denn?


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## minotaurus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

schöne Pflanze... 

Ich könnte ja jetzt gemein sein und behaupten, dass Pflanzen immer nur dann extrem viel 
blühen, wenn sie besonders großen Mangel haben (bei Kateen der Fall), oder kurz davor sind 
einzugehen (um noch Nachkommen zu sichern)...:__ nase

Wird aber wohl wirklich an dem diesjährigen etwas merkwürdigen Sommer (der irgendwie hier 
oben keiner ist) liegen.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Na Heiko,
...du hast ja fiese Gedanken:evil

@ Rainer
Der Strauch müsste jetzt so ungef. 8-9 Jahre alt sein. Gepflanzt haben wir ihn vor vier Jahren...da hatte er aber schon eine gewisse Größe und war bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt.

petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*



> großen Mangel haben (bei Kateen der Fall)


DAS habe ich noch nie gehört :shock  - haben sie dann in der Wüste auch großen Mangel (an Wasser  )?


----------



## minotaurus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

@ petra:

...war ja nicht ernst gemeint 

Es wird wohl wirklich an der relativ hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit in diesem Jahr liegen. 

@ Rainer:

.... blüht ein Kaktus nicht deutlich besser, wenn er zuvor eine Dürrephase gehabt hat?
Oder geben Haselnüsse, Kastanien oder __ Eichen nicht besonders viele Früchte in Jahren in 
denen es einen harten Winter geben wird?

Die Natur sorgt schon irgendwie dafür das, das Überleben der Art gesichert wird. 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Ist das der Busch, wo an den Blütenständen dann später schwarze Früchte wachsen, die bissel wie Brombeeren aussehen, aber giftig sind?

Mandy


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Hi Mandy,
nein, dass ist das Gehölz an dem später kleine Kastanien wachsen
Was du meinst ist die sog. __ Kermesbeere (Phytolacca americana), kein Gehölz, sondern eine große Staude.

petra


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Och Petra, 

ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. Also vielen lieben Dank für die Aufklärung. 
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie diese Pflanze heißt, die ich meinte 


Was kann man denn mit den Kastanien machen ... essen?

Mandy


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Hi Mandy,
jetzt wollen wir doch von dem armen Strauch nicht zu viel erwarten
Er hat einen schönen Wuchs und wunderschöne Blüten - zu einer Zeit, wenn alle anderen Gehölze schon verblüht sind - aber essen kann man diese Kastanien leider nicht.
Das kann man...meines Wissens nach...nur von der sog. Esskastanie (__ Marone) - 'Castanea sativa'.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

Hi,

Aesculus gehören zu den Aesculaceae (Roßkastaniengewächse) - da gehören auch die großen "Kastanienbäume" (Aesculus hippocastanum) hin - die heißen ja eigentlich Roßkastanie (hippo = Pferd; castanum = __ Kastanie)

die eßbaren Castanea-Arten gehören zu den Fagaceae (Buchengewächse)

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Strauchkastanie*

...was dann auch die ganz weitläufige Ähnlichkeit zwischen der Frucht einer Buche 
(Buchecker) und der Frucht einer __ Eßkastanie (__ Marone) erklärt... ... auch ein wenig im 
Geschmack

Und hierbei meine ich nicht die Fruchthülle 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------

